# Movie about Iraq - Home of the Brave



## probum non poenitet (9 Nov 2006)

Saw a preview for a big-budget Iraq movie coming out this Christmas called Home of the Brave.

The preview is here:

www.mgm.com/homeofthebrave (click on 'trailer' top right corner)

Thoughts?


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Nov 2006)

probum non poenitet said:
			
		

> Thoughts?



Jessica Biel is hot, so definitely will see. Interesting to see Curtis Jackson aka (fitty-cent) in a non "gangsta" role as well.


----------



## Jacqueline (10 Nov 2006)

Hey this is the first time I heard of this movie. Do you know when it is in theatres? It's got to be good with Sam L Jackson, Jessica Alba, and 50! Looks good.


----------



## Synthos (10 Nov 2006)

When I first heard of $.50 I was really worried.. trailer cheered me up a bit though that he's not in his "standard" role.


----------



## Bobby Rico (10 Nov 2006)

Not sure how seriously I can take a war movie with 'Fitty' in it...But I suppose if Sticky-Fingaz can portray a soldier on screen, then why not another gangsta rapper?  Although, one has to imagine that a lot of black soldiers are tired of being type-cast as 'gangstas' by having them portrayed as such in movies.


----------

